# ღ♥乂♥ღ ..أقنعة لجميع أنواع البشرة..ღ♥乂♥ღ



## @CATHOLIC@ (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*ღ♥乂♥ღ ..أقنعة لجميع أنواع البشرة..ღ♥乂♥ღ*

*رجاءً عدم نقل موضوعي لمنتدى أخر بدون علمي أو استأذان مني شخصياً*

مقدمة بسيطة لكي تتعرفي ما هو القناع وفوائده لبشرة وجهك

قناع البشرة اهميته وكيفية وضعه على البشرة 


اقنعة تعمل على تغذية البشرة تناسب جميع انواع البشرة 




اهمية القناع : 
يعمل على إزالة الخلايا الميتة من سطح البشرة كما يعمل على فتح المسامات وانتعاش وتماسك البشرة ... 

والأقنعة انواع : 


اقنعة مغذية تعمل على تغذية البشرة وارتوائها بالعناصر الهامة وهي تناسب جميع انواع البشرة... 

اقنعة طينية : 

وهي تصلح فقط للبشرة الدهنية لإنهاتعمل على امتصاص الدهون . 

الأقنعة المقشرة : 

تناسب جميع انواع البشرات وتعمل على تنعيم البشرة لإنها تزيل الخلايا الميتة . 


أقنعة قابضة : 

وهي تناسب البشرة الدهنية ذات المسام الواسعة لإنها تعمل على قبض المسام ... 

(خطوات وضع القناع ) 

1ـ غسل البشرة بالجل المناسب .... 

2ـ وضع القناع المناسب للبشرة ويترك حسب الفترة المحددة للقناع ثم يشطف بالماء.... 

3ـ ثم قبض المسام بتونك منعش وقابض .... 

4ـ واخيرا وضع كريم مغذي ومرطب للبشرة ويكون مع عمل مساج بسيط حتى تستفيد البشرة من الكريم ولجعل البشرة اكثر نعومة وتماسكا ... 
وممكن إذا احببت ان تعرضي بشرتك للبخار ويكون قبل وضع القناع لكن تجنبي حمام البخار اذا كنت تشكين من وجود حبوب على بشرتك . 

كماانصحك بممارسة هذه الرياضة جدا مفيدة لعضلات الوجه .... 
انفخي خديك الى اقصى حد وانفثي الهواء دفعة واحدة ..... 

تكرر يوميا عدة مرات . 





++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

*قناع البندورة للبشرة الدهنيه 


البندورة تضيق مسام الوجه







تعتبر البندورة من افضل ما يعتمد عليه لتضييق مسام الوجه وذلك لمفعولها القابض للبشرة.

المكونات : 
حبة بندورة+ قشر نصف ليمونة + بعض قطرات من عصير الليمون 
الإستعمال : 
تهرس حبة البندورة ويضاف بشر قشر الليمون وعصيره .. 
يوضع القناع على البشره لمدة ربع ساعه ثم يشطف بالماء الفاتر..*

++++++++++++++++++++++

*
قناع التوت لإزالة التجاعيد  


وصفة تساعدك للتخلص من التجاعيد







عزيزتي .. هل تعانين من كثرة انتشار التجاعيد على بشرتك ؟ وهل تبحثين عن طريقة سهلة ومفيدة للتخلص من هذه التجاعيد والقضاء عليها ؟ فلا داعي للقلق والحيرة ، يقدم لكِ خبراء التجميل هذه الوصفة التي تخلصك من هذه المشكلة تماماً وهي : 

اهرسي بضع حبات التوت ، وادهني الوجه بها قبل النوم , واتركيها حتى الصباح ، ثم اغسليها بماء البقدونس الإفرنجي فينشط الجلد وتزول التجاعيد تماماً ، وتكرر هذه العملية عدة مرات لكي تلاحظين الفرق . *

 ++++++++++++++++++++++

*قناع الموز للحفاظ على نضارة بشرتك 


سيدتي حافظي على جمالك بشرتك من خلال الماسكات الطبيعية







أنوثة المرأة تكتمل مع بلوغها لسن العشرين .. والحفاظ على جمالها في هذه الفترة أمر هام ومفيد من خلال المداومة على بعض الماسكات المليئة بالفيتامينات والمعادن .. ويمكنك استخدام هذا الماسك الطبيعي : 

المكونات : 

نصف موزة .

ملعقة لبن .

ملعقة ليمون .

الطريقة : 

- تخلط المقادير وتوضع على البشرة لمدة ربع ساعة ثم يشطف بالماء الدافئ وذلك بواسطة قطنة مبللة بالحليب . *

 ++++++++++++++++++++++++

*قناع لتبيض بشرتك 


اصنعي اقنعتك دون تكلفة 







هذا القناع خاص لتبييض البشرة وايضامناسب لجميع انواع البشرات .. 

*احضري كمية من اللوز(مكسرات)وانقعية في الماء حتى تتمكني من نزع القشرة عنه. 
*اسحقية واطحنية حتى تتكون عندك بودرة. 
*خذي 3 ملاعق من هذا المسحوق واخلطي معها بياض بيضة واحدة وملعقة صغيرة من الليمون .. 
اخلطيها جيدا مع بعض حتى تتجانس(لاتستخدمي الخلاط ). 
*ضعيها على الوجه والعنق من 20-25 دقيقة. 
*استرخي في هذا الوقت. 
*اغسليها بماء دافىءثم بماء بارد. 
*جففي الوجه وضعي عليه قليل من زيت اللوز. 
كرري هذه العملية يوميا او كلما استطعتي.. 
ولا تستعجلي النتائج فبعد مرور 10 ايام ستلاحظين 
الفرق.. *

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

قناع العسل وزيت الزيتون لبشرة أكثر نظافة  


يقضي على شوائب الوجه ويجعل بشرتك اكثر حيوية ونضرة







جميلتي .. هل تعانين من كثرة انتشار الشوائب على بشرتك ؟ وهل تبحثين عن طريقة سهلة ومفيدة للقضاء على هذه الشوائب ؟ يقدم لكِ خبراء التجميل قناع العسل وزيت الزيتون الذي يقضي على هذه الشوائب ، كما يجعل بشرتك في كامل نضارتها وحيويتها ، وإليكِ الطريقة : 

- اخلطي معلقتين ونصف من العسل السائل، مع كمية مماثلة من زيت الزيتون، ثم ضعي الخليط في زجاجة وتُحفظ بالثلاجة، ويكون هذا المستحضر جاهزاً للاستعمال بعد مرور 24 ساعة . 

- ضعي الخليط على وجهك ودلكي بخطوات هادئة ، ثم اشطفيه بعد نحو 20 دقيقة بالماء الدافئ، ومع المداومة على هذا القناع ستجدي أن الشوائب بدأت تختفي تدريجياً ، وتعود إلى بشرتك نضارتها وحيويتها مرة أخري .

 +++++++++++++++++++++++++


أقنعة العسل لجميع أنواع البشرة 


قناع البيض والعسل, قناع العسل واللبن لترطيب بشرتك وشدها 







العسل من أفضل المواد الطبيعية المفيدة للجلد ، وينصح خبراء التجميل باستخدامها كأقنعة لكل أنواع البشرة لقدرته على شد البشرة ويرطبها ، ويقدم لكِ الخبراء قناعين لجمالك.

* قناع البيض والعسل 
--------------------
- احضري بيضة وافصلي الصفار عن البياض ، اخلطي الصفار مع ملعقة كبيرة عسل نحل حتى يصبح المزيج ناعما.

- ضعيه على وجهك لمدة تتراوح بين 10 و15 دقيقة ثم اشطفي وجهك بالماء الدافئ. 

* قناع العسل واللبن
------------------

- امزجي 2 ملعقة كبيرة عسل مع 2 ملعقة صغيرة لبن ، ضعي المزيج على وجهك لمدة 10 أو 15 دقيقة ثم اشطفي وجهك بالماء الدافئ.

+++++++++++++++++++++

قناع طين البحر الميت لتنظيف بشرتك 


استعمليه بمعدل مرة واحدة أسبوعياً او مرتين







قناع الطين يعمل على التنظيف العميق للبشرة ولذلك فهو يساعد على تخليص المسام من الدهون والشوائب المترسبة بها كما يساعد على التخلص من الرؤوس السوداء وحبوب الوجه، ويستخدم القناع بمعدل مرة واحدة أسبوعياً وبحد أقصى مرتين أسبوعياً لكي لايعرض البشرة للجفاف:

المكونات :

2 ملعقة صغيرة طين البحر الميت.

4 ملاعق كبيرة زبادي.

2 ملعقة صغيرة ماء بطاطس.

التحضير والاستعمال : 

- تخلط جميع المكونات جيداً لعمل عجينة لينة.

- توضع العجينة على الوجه مع تجنب المناطق الرقيقة حول العينين ومع الاسترخاء لمدة 15 - 20 دقيقة.

- يشطف الوجه بالماء الفاتر ويوضع منعش أو مرطب للبشرة. 


 +++++++++++++++++++++++++++


الخميرة واللبن لجمال بشرتك 


تجنبي عمليات شد الوجه 







جاء حقن البوتكس وعمليات شد الوجه هروباً من زحف التجاعيد ، لتظل حواء محتفظة دائماً بجمال الشباب.

سيدتي يمكنك أن تتجنبي حقن البوتكس وعمليات الشد والنفخ بنصائح خبيرة التجميل أمينة مجاهد التي تؤكد أن "الفيتامينات قاهرة التجاعيد" حيث لا يمكن الاستغناء عنها لاشراقة البشرة خاصة فيتامين "أ" المتوفر في منتجات الألبان. وفيتامين "ب" المتوفر في الحبوب والخميرة. 

أما فيتامين "ج" فهو في البقدونس والكرنب والموالح. وفيتامين "ه" في زيت الذرة والقمح بالإضافة إلي تناول طعام متوازن من تلك الأطعمة لابد من عمل أقنعة لوجهك مرة أو مرتين في الأسبوع مع الحرص علي تنظيف البشرة. 

ولتنظيف البشرة تقترح أمينة مجاهد بحسب صحيفة الجمهورية ، عصير البقدونس بعد ضربه في الخلاط وغليه علي النار مع قليل من الماء وبللي قطعة قطعة بالعصير ومرريها من الداخل للخارج برفق علي بشرتك وفي حركة دائرية مع تمريرها علي العنق. 

ماء الورد أيضاً يستخدم لتنظيف البشرة أيضاً بقطعة مبللة وبنفس الطريقة السابقة.  


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

قناع الحناء للقضاء على البقع السوداء في وجهك 


واستعملي قناع البقدونس لنضارة بشرتك







جميلتي .. هل تعانين من كثرة انتشار البقع السوداء على بشرتك ؟ وهل تبحثين عن طريقة لإزالتها وللتخلص منها ؟ ينصحكِ خبراء التجميل باستخدام الحناء ، فهي كفيلة بإزالة هذه البقع.

وإليكِ وصفتين لتحضير قناع الحنة لإزالة البقع السوداء، وقناع البقدونس لنضارة البشرة. 

أولاً .. قناع الحناء:

يتم إضافة ثلاثة ملاعق كبيرة من عسل النحل الطبيعي إلى ملعقة كبيرة من مسحوق الحناء، ثم يتم خلطهما ببعض ثم يوضع المزيج علي الوجه لمدة نصف ساعة، ثم تغسل البشرة بالماء الدافئ ثم الماء البارد وتكرر حتى تختفي البقع السوداء تماماً . 

ثانياً .. قناع البقدونس: 

يتم تحضيره عن طريق تقطيع البقدونس ووضعه في ماء علي النار ويترك حتى الغليان حتى يصبح لونه مائلاً للصفرة، ثم يضرب في الخلاط مع وضع قليل من الماء حتى يصبح مثل الكريم ثم يوضع على الوجه ويترك عليه حتى يجف ثم يغسل بالماء الدافئ.

+++++++++++++++++++++++

قناع لنعومة وشد بشرتك 


قناع العسل والبيض







جميلتي .. لأن جمال بشرتك ونضارتها يهمنا ، نقدم لكِ قناع ممتاز يجعلها مشدودة وناعمة وقوية ، وهو يستعمل مرتان في الأسبوع ، وإليكِ الطريقة : 

مكوناته : 
ملعقة صغيره عسل + ملعقة صغيره زبادي + بياض بيضه . 

الطريقة :
اخلطيها وادهني بها وجهك من أسفل إلى أعلى ومن الوسط إلى الجوانب ثم تترك حتى ينشف ثم يشطف الوجه بالماء .

++++++++++++++++++++++

قناع اللوز والبيض لبياض بشرتك 


البشرة البيضاء كثيراً ما تتمناها الفتيات







البشرة البيضاء كثيراً ما تتمناها الفتيات ولكن بعضهن يخشى استخدام المواد الصناعية والليزر للحصول عليها، لذا نقدم لكِ أبسط الطرق الطبيعية للحصول على بشرة بيضاء ناصعة ونقية وهي قناع اللوز : 

المقادير : 

3 حبات لوز .

بيضة واحدة .

1 ملعقة صغيرة من عصير الليمون . 

التحضير والاستعمال : 

- يُقشر اللوز ، ويُنقع في الماء ، ثم يُطحن لصنع عجينة .

- يضاف للعجينة عصير الليمون بعد خلطه ببياض البيضة. 

- توضع طبقة من العجينة على مكان البقع ، ثم تشطف بعد 15 دقيقة بماء فاتر، ثم ماء بارد، يكرر ذلك يومياً.  


+++++++++++++++++++++++++

قناع الجزر يحمي البشرة  


قناع الجزر يعتبر من أكثر المواد الطبيعية 







قناع الجزر يعتبر من أكثر المواد الطبيعية إفادة للبشرة الحساسة , وذلك بسبب احتواءه على فيتامين A بكميات كبيرة, ومن المعروف أن هذا الفيتامين يعمل على تغذية خلايا البشرة وإليكِ الطريقة :

يتم تقطيع نصف جزرة واحدة متوسطة الحجم إلى شرائح رقيقة ثم تعصر وتصفى, ويضاف إلى عصير الجزر ربع ملعقة من عسل النحل ويخلطان بشكل جيد, عندها يتم دهن الخليط الناتج على البشرة ثم يشطف بالماء الفاتر بعد مضي 15دقيقة.


++++++++++++++++++++++++

قناع اللوز لنضارة بشرتك 


اللوز فوائده عديدة 







جميلتي .. اللوز فوائده عديدة فهو يزيل خلايا الجلد الميتة ، ويساعد على نضارة البشرة وحيويتها ، لذا ينصحك خبراء التجميل باستخدام قناع اللبن واللوز الذي يحافظ على بشرتك وجمالها . 

ويمكنك تحضير هذا القناع بمزج القليل من اللبن وربع ملعقة من اللوز المهروس ، وملعقتين من العسل الصافي الذي يساعد على ثبات الماسك ، وضعي القليل من زيت حنطة الذي يحارب خطوط الوجه الدقيقة . 

وامزجي الخليط جيداً ثم ضعيه على بشرتك ودلكيها برفق واتركيه لمدة 20 دقيقة بعدها اشطفيه بماء فاتر . 




+++++++++++++++++++++++++

*تحياتي لكم
جيجي,,,,,,,,,كاثولك
خبيرة تجميل عراقية*

*رجاءً عدم نقل موضوعي لمنتدى أخر بدون علمي أو استأذان مني شخصياً*


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღ♥乂♥ღ ..أقنعة لجميع أنواع البشرة..ღ♥乂♥ღ*

*يـــــــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــــع


++++++++++++++++++++

قناع الخيار لجمال بشرتك 


قناع الخيار وبياض البيض







يتمتع الخيار بفوائد تجميلية كبيرة تفيد في علاج عيوب وشحوب البشرة ، فهو قابض للمسام بالإضافة لمفعوله في تبييض البشرة ، والتخلص من الهالات السوداء تحت العينين ، ومن البقع والشوائب التي تصيب البشرة ، لذا يمكنكِ استخدامه في عمل قناع لبشرتك وإليكِ الطريقة :

1- قناع الخيار وبياض البيض 

المكونات: 
نصف فنجان خيار مبشور 
بياض بيضة 
2 ملعقة حليب بودرة. 

طريقة الاستعمال: 

تخلط المكونات جيداً لعمل عجينة رقيقة ، وتترك على الوجه لمدة 20 دقيقة ، ثم يشطف الوجه بالماء الفاتر ثم البارد.

2- قناع الخيار والجلسرين 

المكونات :
عصير خيارة واحدة
كمية مساوية من الجلسرين
ملعقة دقيق كبيرة

طريقة الاستعمال : 

تخلط المكونات مع بعضها البعض ، حتي تمتزج ، وتوضع على البشرة لمدة 15 دقيقة ، ثم يغسل الوجه بماء فاتر ثم يوضع عليه ماء ورد بارد.


 ++++++++++++++++++++++++++

قناع الافوكادو لنضارة بشرتك 


يجدد حيوية بشرتك 






الافوكادو يحتوي على مركبات تعد من اهم المغذيات للبشرة.

يستخدم الأفوكادو في الكريمات المرطبة لبشرة الوجه وإزالة الخلايا الميتة تحت الجلد و تنظيفها مما يؤدي الى تجديد حيوية البشرة،

كما يمنع  الافوكادو دخول المواد السامة إلى البشرة كالغبار ، والأتربة ، والبخار الفاسد بحيث يحافظ على نقاء البشرة لفترة طويلة من استخدامه وفي كل مرة يزداد الوجه نضارة وحيوية . 

ويضيف قناع الافوكادو الى إشراق دائم ونضارة دائمة .

المقادير:

نصف حبة آفوكادو طرية بدون قشر
ملعقة كبيرة عصير طماطم طازجة
ملعقة كبيرة عصير ليمون

الطريقة:
نضفي وجهك وعنقك وادهني الآفوكادو مع عصير الطماطم واليمون ثم يفرد على الوجه والعنق إسترخي لمدة عشرين دقيقة ثم اشطفي وجهك بالماء وجففيه بفوطة ناعمة  


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++

قناع الطحين والليمون لنقاء بشرتك  


الليمون يعالج عيوب البشرة 







سيدتي .. إذا كانت بشرتك دهنية أو بها بعض النمش البسيط ، إليكِ قناع الطحين والليمون ، حيث يؤكد الخبراء أن الليمون يعالج عيوب البشرة .

فقط تحتاجين إلى :
- ملعقة من الطحين.
- قليل من الحليب .
- قليل من عصير الليمون .
- ملعقة من العسل .

الطريـقــــة :
- يخلط المزيج حتى يصبح كالعجينة الرخوة ثم يوضع على الوجه والرقبة لمدة 20 دقيقة .
- يزال ثم يمسح بماء الورد ثم يشطف بالماء البارد . ​*​
*تحت الخدمة لاي سؤال تفضلووووووووو هنا بالموضوع*


----------



## sparrow (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღ♥乂♥ღ ..أقنعة لجميع أنواع البشرة..ღ♥乂♥ღ*

شكرا يا جيجي علي المعلومات الكتيرة دي
مع اني فيها حاجة صعبه :t31:
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღ♥乂♥ღ ..أقنعة لجميع أنواع البشرة..ღ♥乂♥ღ*

اشكرك يا جيجى يا حببتى 

على المعلومات والوصفات الجميله

وربنا يوفقك يا قمر​


----------



## gigi angel (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ღ♥乂♥ღ ..أقنعة لجميع أنواع البشرة..ღ♥乂♥ღ*

الموضوع ده تحفه بجد جميل اوى


----------

